# Space Marine Heroes Series 1



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Saw this over on BoLS. They don't seem to know if it's exclusive to GW Japan, or whether it'll roll out worldwide. The series doesn't appear to be anything more than a Smurf tactical squad apart from the scenic base.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Everything I've seen says it's Japan only. 

Maybe they come pre-painted...? I dunno. The example is pretty damn uninspiring so it's hard to want to look stuff up about the release.


----------



## Noble Korhedron (Jan 24, 2007)

ntaw said:


> Everything I've seen says it's Japan only.
> 
> Maybe they come pre-painted...? I dunno. The example is pretty damn uninspiring so it's hard to want to look stuff up about the release.


Even worse, they're Space Marines; I might be able to related to this more if they used the ASStra Militarum(stupid name for the Imperial Guard, I.M.O)


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Noble Korhedron said:


> stupid name for the Imperial Guard, I.M.O


They're still called Imperial Guard constantly throughout the Codex, they're just advertised as such because the name is easier to protect with a copyright (see also: Adeptus Astartes, Adepta Sororitas, Officio Assassinorum, Militarum Tempestus, Aeldari, Drukhari....you know, I'm amazed there's "Imperial Knights" now that I'm on this tangent...). You can still call them Imperial Guard and no one will be confused k:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just saw this pic of these guys on Beasts of War. They actually look pretty good, with some nice poses in there. They would definitely help break up the usual monotony of a vanilla army. Shame you have to be in Japan to get your hands on them though.


----------



## Noble Korhedron (Jan 24, 2007)

You could always try and find a member here who's based in Japan; maybe they could send them to you?


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Just saw this pic of these guys on Beasts of War. They actually look pretty good, with some nice poses in there. They would definitely help break up the usual monotony of a vanilla army. Shame you have to be in Japan to get your hands on them though.


Especially monotony of older tactical squad. They look fantastic. Don't see a reason why they couldn't be available some time later.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Entarion said:


> Especially monotony of older tactical squad. They look fantastic. Don't see a reason why they couldn't be available some time later.


Seemingly they were specifically designed to try and break into the huge Japanese sci-fi market, and were sold individually in blind packages, so you didn't know which mini you got until you opened it. Which, apparently, is a gimmick that has proved very popular there for other games and systems. It would be nice to see them sold more generally, but I'd rather buy them as a box than one by one.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Seemingly they were specifically designed to try and break into the huge Japanese sci-fi market, and were sold individually in blind packages, so you didn't know which mini you got until you opened it. Which, apparently, is a gimmick that has proved very popular there for other games and systems. It would be nice to see them sold more generally, but I'd rather buy them as a box than one by one.


Woohoo seems like they are available for order here https://hlj.com/product/max08744 and they are shipping worldwide. I guess once they are all out in September it will be easier to get them somewhere else individually (ebay, other retailers)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Man, those do look really nice. Shame they are region locked.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Entarion said:


> Woohoo seems like they are available for order here https://hlj.com/product/max08744 and they are shipping worldwide. I guess once they are all out in September it will be easier to get them somewhere else individually (ebay, other retailers)


Theyre 147 Bucks! and thats without shipping! at that price point id much rather get three boxes of tactical marines and do a buttload of conversions instead.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep, pricey.

New article here https://spikeybits.com/2017/07/new-japan-space-marine-heroes.html


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Entarion said:


> Yep, pricey.
> 
> New article here https://spikeybits.com/2017/07/new-japan-space-marine-heroes.html


Interesting read though. Seems like they are a bit different in size compared to your typical space marines. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

